# IBS and HRT?



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in my mid-50s with IBS, mostly C. I started using Estrace vaginal cream a few weeks ago for menopause-related issues, primarily vaginal dryness. I almost immediately noticed a worsening of my IBS symptoms, but since this condition is so unpredictable I didn't want to leap to conclusions about a cause and effect relationship. Doing some research, I found at least one scientific study showing that women on HRT had a higher incidence of IBS symptoms than women who were not on HRT, so it may not be my imagination. Can anyone comment on this situation? I think I will stop using the Estrace, despite the fact that it seemed like it could be a solution to another problem.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well natural female hormones when producing them yourself can effect IBS (typically worse around/during a period and then better during pregnancy, although this effects some women more than others) so it seems logical that prescription hormones can also effect IBS.


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in my late 40s and in menopause. I use the Premarin cream for the vaginal dryness. It doesn't seem to affect the IBS constipation for me. My doctor assures me that the little bit of hormone in the cream is not dangerous and basically stays in the area applied, not going throughout the body like some hormones that could lead to health problems.On a side note, do you notice problems with anxiety, hormones, IBS, racing heart?


----------



## Justice (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi! I am 30 and on HRT (Premrine) as well as Benytl. My IBS sympotms are not better and neither are my Menopause symptoms. I hope they mellow out soon. Ill keep checking in to see if anyone has offered any comments in regards to it, it sure is intresting.


----------



## lyalya (Apr 7, 2009)

Justice said:


> Hi! I am 30 and on HRT (Premrine) as well as Benytl. My IBS sympotms are not better and neither are my Menopause symptoms. I hope they mellow out soon. Ill keep checking in to see if anyone has offered any comments in regards to it, it sure is intresting.


I found that Estrace made my IBS symptoms worse too. It did not used to do this, but now it does. Even if I just use a little. I am 56.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

lyalya said:


> I found that Estrace made my IBS symptoms worse too. It did not used to do this, but now it does. Even if I just use a little. I am 56.


I started on bioidentical progesterone pack 35/50/75mg day 16-28 four days ago and my IBS and Gerd are killing me. I am taking it to help with the symptoms of peri menopause and endometriosis. I rather deal with the endo (which acts up one week before my period) than deal with daily bloating. I have decided to stop taking today. I am considering going on wellbutrin and trazadone to deal with the peri menopause symptoms and endometriosis. I tried wellbutrin before and it was great, but I could not sleep when I took it. I think if I am able to take the trazadone for sleep, it should counteract that problem. There are only three ways to deal with endo: birth control, progestone (to counteract estrogen dominance) and anti-depressants. I have tried all the anti-depressants and the only one that did not kill my orgasms was welbutrin. Anybody trying the combo of wellbutrin and trazadone?


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

HRT causes cancer, ( I watched a friend of mines mother die from that) I would be careful.There are products on the market for vaginal dryness!!! Here there are as I am starting to use them!REPLENSVery Private Intimate moistureK-Y brand Silke vaginal moisturizeAstroglideLubrunVItamin E soft gels opened and places inside the vagina.good luckBUT NO HRT for ME........


----------



## lidelg51 (Apr 14, 2010)

HRT has come a long way over the years. Synthetic replacement hormones do have a bad track record for causing cancer, but natural hormones, or Bio-Identical hormones do not. So it would be a mistake to make a blanket statement that all HRT causes cancer...simply not the case. The topicals you mentioned are indeed a fine way to reduce or prevent vaginal dryness however, but they will not produce the same results as successful and properly administered bio identical hormones therapy.


----------

